# Pro Plan Shredded Blend



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

My two pups have been on Merrick Cowboy Cookout, but the most convienent place for us to get it at is touch and go with the availability. I decided to try the new shredded beef and rice Pro Plan and both of my dogs (my doxie is a stubborn little stinker with food) DOWNED it.

Both also had solid poops. 

HOWEVER....Darby has become a poop hunting MACHINE with the Pro Plan! She has NEVER been a poop grazer, but the new Pro Plan is making her be obnoxious in the backyard (not to mention, is absolutely revolting to us). 

Anyone else have this going on? I can't stand it...therefore, they are just going right back to Merrick!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Tucker's nickname is, "Potty Mouth." You have to be quicker than they are! LOL


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

We stocked up on the old bags of ProPlan - not looking forward to the new "shredded blend".  I have my fingers crossed the gang does well on it when we have to switch, they have been doing beautifully on the previous type.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loves the shredded beef and cleans his bowl every meal. I didnt know it replaced any other flavor. In fact Petsmart had do add the new blend to the end of the row at my store and I almost missed it.  None have been trying to eat the poop in the yard but I have been really good about picking it up right after they poop.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm sure Lucky will love it...I'm just hoping it offers the same past results....I hate soy....


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

SunGold said:


> We stocked up on the old bags of ProPlan - not looking forward to the new "shredded blend".  I have my fingers crossed the gang does well on it when we have to switch, they have been doing beautifully on the previous type.


I wrote to ProPlan today. I am not thrilled about having to use shredded blend. One of my favorite things about ProPlan has been that their products have remained consistent for the 20 years that I have fed them. I feel like they are jumping on the bandwagon of "fad foods" with this change. I can see offering it as a choice, but not REPLACING the other products with it.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I wrote to ProPlan today. I am not thrilled about having to use shredded blend. One of my favorite things about ProPlan has been that their products have remained consistent for the 20 years that I have fed them. I feel like they are jumping on the bandwagon of "fad foods" with this change. I can see offering it as a choice, but not REPLACING the other products with it.


I am with you on this Laura I guess great minds think alike. I wrote them also.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I wrote to ProPlan today. I am not thrilled about having to use shredded blend. One of my favorite things about ProPlan has been that their products have remained consistent for the 20 years that I have fed them. I feel like they are jumping on the bandwagon of "fad foods" with this change. I can see offering it as a choice, but not REPLACING the other products with it.


I also wrote to them when they first announced the change.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I changed the pups off of Proplan! I am disapointed with the changes and won't support it ....


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would not feed the Shredded blend bleck. I would probably go to the Pro Plan Selects Chicken and Brown Rice. That stuff just looks gross and the Soy products they have added and I am betting the teeth on the dogs would go down-hill.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I just had a LONG chat with "Tim" at Purina. He said that the more people who call, the more likely it will be that they will continue the original ProPlan Porducts. I tild him that having shreeded blends as an ADDITIONAL option for those who want it is fine, but that there are MANY of us who do NOT want to change from what has worked for us for so long. I told him that I felt it was a "sell-out" in order to compete with some of the "trendy" new foods. And that what I loved about ProPlan was the CONSISTENCY of the products which I have used sucessfully for 20 years. 
"I WANT MY PROPLAN BACK!" I whined.  He said he would take my comments to the Brand Team as well as any others that he received. SO - 
CALL PROPLAN at 800-776-7526.

PLEASE!


----------



## lalala (May 3, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> I just had a LONG chat with "Tim" at Purina. He said that the more people who call, the more likely it will be that they will continue the original ProPlan Porducts. I tild him that having shreeded blends as an ADDITIONAL option for those who want it is fine, but that there are MANY of us who do NOT want to change from what has worked for us for so long. I told him that I felt it was a "sell-out" in order to compete with some of the "trendy" new foods. And that what I loved about ProPlan was the CONSISTENCY of the products which I have used sucessfully for 20 years.
> "I WANT MY PROPLAN BACK!" I whined.  He said he would take my comments to the Brand Team as well as any others that he received. SO -
> CALL PROPLAN at 800-776-7526.
> 
> PLEASE!


Ollie's about to graduate his puppy food to the adult proplan. So I called. I hope they keep the original.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Spread the word to everyone you know who feeds ProPlan to CALL THEM. The more calls they get asking to continue the original forumla, the greater the likelihood that they will. Tell them ADD the new product, but DO NOT discontinue the original products that SO many have been using for SO long, with so much success! PLUS they have the Parent Club Programs, which will suffer if people switch brands!


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Thus far there hasn't been mention on if there will also be a product replacement here in Canada, at least not that I have been able to find/hear. I have every one on the Turkey & Barley (the regular), if we do get a switch I may switch to the Selects or attempt to find another food. 

What a shame!
Best,
Rob


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Conquerergold said:


> Thus far there hasn't been mention on if there will also be a product replacement here in Canada, at least not that I have been able to find/hear. I have every one on the Turkey & Barley (the regular), if we do get a switch I may switch to the Selects or attempt to find another food.
> 
> What a shame!
> Best,
> Rob


Turkey and Barley is not one of the products that they switched. Only Chicken and Rice, Beef and Rice, and Lamb and Rice.


----------



## Conquerergold (Dec 12, 2007)

Well that's good...in a way. Still not impressed with any type of replacement going on South of us, as this was a food that I could count on for my US puppy people.

Thanks for the info!!

Cheers
Rob


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I went to their website and was very confused. In one section it reads as if they are keeping the old kind but then under the shredded section it says it is replacing the orgininal blends. That is very frustrating and I hope they listen to everyone to keep both kinds. Since Bama loves the new kind, I would hate for the dogs that love the other blend just as much to have to find another blend. He loves the crunchy and soft and cleans his bowl everytime. 
Keep calling to keep both kinds so everyone can be happy. My Petstore has tons of the other kinds still in stock, that is why I thought it was a new selection in addition to the old selection.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I am thinking about switching to Pro plan. I don't know a lot about it though. 
What is the main difference between the original and the new shredded blend? 

Why is it so much worse? Is it the soy? 

Thanks


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I would never think in a million years you would have the same/better results switching from a food like Merrick to a ProPlan. Most of the time it has to do with the Soy in food when you have been feeding a meat protein based food. If they were mine I would switch them back to what they did well on.


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

I totally fell victim to everyone talking about Pro Plan on here and the whole "new" factor when I was in PetSmart  I also had a free coupon, so nothing was lost other than a few days of Darby dive bombing the backyard- we're right back to Merrick and I'll stay on it for good this time!


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

yeah I would much rather stay on Blue Buffalo, but Skylie's stomach may be too sensitive for such a natural/organic food.. We are still using Blue hoping she adjusts soon


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

keyk said:


> I totally fell victim to everyone talking about Pro Plan on here and the whole "new" factor when I was in PetSmart  I also had a free coupon, so nothing was lost other than a few days of Darby dive bombing the backyard- we're right back to Merrick and I'll stay on it for good this time!


I stand by my committment to the ORIGINAL formulas of ProPlan as being the food of choice for my dogs, as well as many others who have fed it successfully for many years - in my case, close to 20. I am not recommending Shredded blends for people, and am campaigning for ProPlan to bring back the original fomulas.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> I stand by my committment to the ORIGINAL formulas of ProPlan as being the food of choice for my dogs, as well as many others who have fed it successfully for many years - in my case, close to 20. I am not recommending Shredded blends for people, and am campaigning for ProPlan to bring back the original fomulas.


So, what will you be recommending if they don't bring back the original formulas? I've recently switched both of mine to ProPlan based on the recommendations on this board, and it seems to be working fine. Now, I'm not quite sure what to do!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> So, what will you be recommending if they don't bring back the original formulas? I've recently switched both of mine to ProPlan based on the recommendations on this board, and it seems to be working fine. Now, I'm not quite sure what to do!


 
Well, I have bought up every bag of the original ProPlan Chicken and Rice formula in my town (and have some more coming) so have some time to do the research (and pray that ProPlan takes heed of the customers requests to bring it back). I'll let you know when I decide what to switch to if I have to. I will continue to use ProPlan Performance, which they say will not be discontinued (and hopefully, not changed). It's my non-showing adult dogs that I will be looking for new food for if I have to...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I had recently made up my mind to switch Layla off of the TOTW & on to ProPlan (no big reason other than cost, she likes TOTW ok-but is starting to not finish her meals again...)

I can only imaging the pudding in the back yard after being on Bison/Venison-then switching to soy...yuck! anyway, I called to complain that I did not want and shredded crap in my dogs food. they were very kind & stated that my comments would be forwarded. so here's trying!


----------

